# How Long Do I Let My Slingshot Bands Dry After Replacment?



## joshuafed (Apr 2, 2012)

How long do i let my tube band dry. I used rubbing alchol


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

alcohol dries very quickly give en a pull you should be ready almost immediatly


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I use saliva and give them about 30 minutes, but my big tube frames are 5/16 inch, not 1/4.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Why are you washing them, was just wondering


----------



## joshuafed (Apr 2, 2012)

Im not washing them im replacing them


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

did you use color safe bleach ? if you put a lot then naturally its gonna take a long while but if you just used enough to get it on, then itll be a few seconds. just as you would tell a female " give it a pull and see if it dont slip " .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

JLS:Survival said:


> Why are you washing them, was just wondering


Acts as a lubricant!


----------

